# Prevailing wage - electrician



## jakejake1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello . I am alittle uncertain about prevailing wage. Does an electrician and an apprentice (apprentice is starting his third year of experience) get the same rate, $75.50 as the electrician ? Or is it scaled to a percentage of the electrician's wage?

Thanks for any replies. I am also in suffolk county, ny....if that helps any.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

The dept of labor has all the prevailing wage stuff on their website.
75 and hour seems a little high enen in Suffolk Co (Lived in Greenport years ago) And will depend on if you are doing residential or commercial work.


----------



## jakejake1 (Feb 10, 2010)

--------------------------------Rates--------------- Fringes

ELECTRICIAN......................$ 44.75 ----------- 28.52


If i understand this right fringes (28.52) is what is added to the $44.75 an hour to equal alittle over $75 an hour?


This is also for work on a school.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

An apprentice gets paid as an apprentice. Why would it be any different?Prevailing wage is the union rate in that area. What does a third year union apprentice make there?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Jake are you the third year apprentice?


----------



## jakejake1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha yes i registered here and seen it was only for contractors so i didnt want the thread to get deleted ... my apologies i've searched all day and tried to find forums but i'm getting no where.

I am the apprentice and i am curious because i am currently getting the same rate as the electrician ... i just read somewhere that even flagmen get the same rate as whatever trade they are working for ... i am not in a union however but my company is doing a prevailing wage job.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

jakejake1 said:


> Haha yes i registered here and seen it was only for contractors so i didnt want the thread to get deleted ... my apologies i've searched all day and tried to find forums but i'm getting no where.
> 
> I am the apprentice and i am curious because i am currently getting the same rate as the electrician ... i just read somewhere that even flagmen get the same rate as whatever trade they are working for ... i am not in a union however but my company is doing a prevailing wage job.


Wow already busted for breaking the rules here. Hope the boss doesn't find out and boot you from the job because of this. Seriously though, enjoy the prevailing wage while it lasts. For a lot of non union companies, those jobs are few and far between. I worked at a company for 8 years and remember we got one that more than doubled my hourly rate. Only lasted for a few weeks, but was nice while it lasted.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Might consider bringing this to your boss's attention. I worked with an apprentice that was almost out of his time (around 80-90%). The company did not know he was an apprentice for the first couple of weeks so they paid him as a journeyman. I guess the owner asked how the new guy was doing after a couple of weeks and the foreman said not bad for an apprentice. Owner wasn't happy that the kid didn't say anything about getting journeyman's wages and got rid of him.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

jakejake1 said:


> --------------------------------Rates--------------- Fringes
> 
> ELECTRICIAN......................$ 44.75 ----------- 28.52
> 
> ...


I think you should be fired because you can't friggen add.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

StreamlineGT said:


> I think you should be fired because you can't friggen add.


That's funny. I didn't even bother to add it up. Be aware that if the employer provides benefits they will deduct those from the fringe benefits.


----------



## jakejake1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys but i won't get in trouble as they are aware of my skill level. They merely told me i am on prevailing wage and never told us the scale. We are not expected to know it. They mess up paychecks all the time so getting in trouble is not an option here. At most i think they might take money back. :thumbup:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm a BATcertified , (Beureau of Apprentice training), apprentice working on a US military base. I am 8th period with each period equaling 1 year so I am in the second half of the forth year. 8th period is a far as you can go in BAT certification so if you don't test out you stay at 8th period. If you are not BAT certified and working as an electrician than you must be paid as a journeyman regardless of any apprentice status. Our employers are very sure to keep everyone up on the BAT certifications so they do not have to overpay anyone. 

I worked two different Davis Bacon jobs on the same base last year and there was a different scale on each job, but basically within 2 bucks an hour. 
Our Journeyman get 41 to 43 dollars an hour and our first period apprentices get about 24. The other BAT apprentices get between 24 and 42 depending on their period. 

I'm in Colorado but Davis Bacon is Federal and I am reasonably certain the information I posted is correct. There is plenty of misinformation out there on Davis Bacon but our company learned some of this the hard and costly way so we have been very diligent about getting it right.


----------



## BDB (Sep 26, 2008)

On a prevailing wage /Davis Bacon job, if you are a helper and in a certified app school you will get less then the JW, but if you are not in a cerified App school they MUST pay you the JW rate.


----------

